#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Procuro Tutorial Desbloquear Modem Arcadyan Arv7506pw11a da vivo

## mayconff22

Boa noite a todos, procuro um tutorial, ou alguém que tenha algum modo de desbloquear o Modem para funcionar em Bridge, agradeço desde já!

----------


## rubem

Se o firmware atual não tem opção de modo, só trocando firmware.
Como a marca não tem nada no site, se não achar um firmware solto pelo Google, vai ter que usar o Open-WRT:
https://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/arcadyan/arv7506

(Não olhei bem mas parece que tem que mandar via cabo jtag (Pela porta serial))

Roteador obscuro é isso aí, barato pra comprar mas sem suporte oficial.

----------


## mayconff22

Grato amigo, assim que chegarem farei os testes [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone usring UnderLinux

----------


## CyberLinkRV

Alguem já consegiu este Desbloqueio para compartilhar a Firmeware??? alguem ajude por favor. preciso desbloquear.

----------


## lcesargc

alguém conseguiu o firmware?

----------

